# Why I Love This Forum.



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Decided to check out another goat forum, I know "bad me". :greengrin: 

And with only two posts and 12 hours later, after people complement my herd, etc. I get told by one of the "resident experts" that: Mish is too old to breed (never said I was), my fence is bad, I should sell the pony, Donkey's and Llama's aren't LGs, I need to talk A the "llama expert", I should get a LGD, I need to talk to X, Y, and Z the breeders of such dogs, I should have a mini buck, my does (with no history of kidding issues, except for one breech) will have "kid-lock" if I don't use a "mini buck" (no intact males on the property, as I have mentioned), and my goats will be killed since I had to sell the donk (hay prices shot up) and "they don't deserve to die like that". 

All the "wild" predators, other then foxes, have been driven off by all the construction/people/dogs in the area. I have not even heard a coyote in a year. Plus, pony has an intense dislike of dogs. Don't worry, I ignored this person. 

I am never leaving this forum. :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It's sad because I was 'rescued' from that forum.....and I know exactly who you are talking about too......
I love this forum for their great personalities as well, and will never EVER leave!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY! How rude.

Well glad TGS isn't like that - you all are great :grouphug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That is horrible! This place is wayyyy better than that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is just plain SAD. I've browsed over another forum a few times when I first started looking for a forum to join, and came across one that looked like it has some shady 'pros' that just wanted to down others....TGS was the first goat forum I joined, and the only one I post on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How dare them.... thank God for the goat spot....... no one needs to be treated like that.....or chopped on.. for no good reason... :grouphug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I must say I have joined other forums and enjoy this one MUCH better...

Very friendly people...no one telling you that basically you suck lol...just people giving friendly advice if asked 

I don't breed registered as many do, but here I don't get yelled at for it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Jessaba said:


> I don't breed registered as many do, but here I don't get yelled at for it.


Yeah, me too.
This was the first goat forum I happened upon and am glad I did. I was commenting to a friend about how nobody criticizes unless asked. I greatly appreciate that.
I belong to a website that is totally not goat related and recently it has begun to fall apart due mainly to unsolicited advice. The excuse being that if you post in a public forum; you have to expect people to say what they think. :shocked: Who wrote that rule?!? The internet fairy?
Anyway, thank you all for being here, being friendly and being helpful.  :stars:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I have tried different forums in the past and did NOT like them at all! The worst one was pretty much dog eat dog; people were at your throat at the slightest provocation (such as a bible verse for your signature), you had to watch what you said at every moment, and be prepared to defend yourself when people ganged up on you. It was terrible! So I ditched that place, and tried a different one. The people on this one were relatively friendly; provided you didn't offer any advice. They felt that only moderators could give answers, and if you weren't one, you could only ask questions. I got verbally slammed on that one, for giving an herbal remedy to someone who was having problems with barberpole worms. I left after that...

I stumbled onto TGS purely by accident. I was looking for some info on training a draft wether and TGS was at the top of my google search. I was wary of this place for the first couple of months; I didn't want to have the same experience as the last two times, but y'all have been so sweet and helpful on here! My family grumbles a bit, since I'm on here throughout the day, but I love seeing what everyone is up to, and visiting with y'all!

Thank you Stacey for creating and keeping up such a wonderful site! :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I can say that on behalf of all the mods here that we strive to keep TGS a friendly and helpful forum....I for one am here because I just love the members we have and though everyone has bad days at one point or another, most often I see us helping each other.

I myself started out with unregistered and still have them, I have 3 registered dwarfs at this point and really want to be able to say that I'm doing my part in helping to keep the breed standards as well as provide good quality animals. Still working on that one :wink: Though I do have a good start with my 2 wonderful does! Just need the "right" buck ATM.

When it comes down to it...I think we all agree that regardless of wether we have top show animals or those that are companions or bred for self sustainment, regardless of size or breed they are goats and need the same care, feed and management that we all strive to provide our herds. :hug:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks y'all for your kindness. The harangue I got was on a getting to know you post, I hadn't even asked a question. :? Scary.

I asked a question in the " Dairy Goat" section about my late Brier ( what breed(s) do you think she is) and a mod commented that Alpines are not a breed. :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear :doh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I am glad that I found this forum. I have never been on any forum before and found this one and just love it and as you can tell am on her a lot!  
LOVE The Goat Spot!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think I can say that on behalf of all the mods here that we strive to keep TGS a friendly and helpful forum....I for one am here because I just love the members we have and though everyone has bad days at one point or another, most often I see us helping each other.
> 
> I myself started out with unregistered and still have them, I have 3 registered dwarfs at this point and really want to be able to say that I'm doing my part in helping to keep the breed standards as well as provide good quality animals. Still working on that one :wink: Though I do have a good start with my 2 wonderful does! Just need the "right" buck ATM.
> 
> When it comes down to it...I think we all agree that regardless of wether we have top show animals or those that are companions or bred for self sustainment, regardless of size or breed they are goats and need the same care, feed and management that we all strive to provide our herds. :hug:


 :hug: :thumb: :hi5: :thumbup: :grouphug:



> sked a question in the " Dairy Goat" section about my late Brier ( what breed(s) do you think she is) and a mod commented that Alpines are not a breed.


 That is not right....  :hug: 
glad you are with us now...we respect everyone and everything..... :hi5:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> they are goats and need the same care, feed and management that we all strive to provide our herds.


And love too. We all understand that we all LOVE our goats. :greengrin: :grouphug: :stars: Stacey and the mods are my HEROES!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And love too. We all understand that we all LOVE our goats. :greengrin: :grouphug: :stars: Stacey and the mods are my HEROES!!


 Aww.... how sweet.. thank you... :hug: :grouphug:

And ...you are so right... we do love goats... no matter what breed or if they are registered or not....they are people too.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a little help from someone on another forum finding this place, and I don't look at the other one much, and almost never say anything. I watch some other non goat things, and wow some are scary nasty. But this place is the best.

Jan


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have not ventured to other goat discussion groups. I have looked at Boer specific groups but their attendance is not great and things move sooooo slow! I love TGS and how helpful everyone is, plus I can keep the window up during the day and pop in from time to time and always find new things to read! LOVE IT!!! Thank you to our excellent moderators and Stacey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :grouphug: :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Golly I missed this. Everyone is right, this is a great place.

This was my first goat forum and I've ran into almost no drama, I love that. I've been on others here and there, but nothing long term. I've always been 'set aside' and ignored because I do things naturally, or because I'm not Christian, or this and that and everything. I even had one person tell me that I shouldn't own goats because I use natural methods of healing instead of conventional medicine. Jeesh!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love how your goats can be the UGLIEST goats, you can have the WORST goat pens and STILL everyone will compliment you LOL

I absolutely LOVE this forum, havent been able to leave it! If it wasnt for this forum, I would have lost a couple of my VERY favorite goats! 

Plus I have learned a TON from this place, I hope I can always have TGS! AND more importantly, the wonderful people I have met from it!

I love you guys all SOOOO VERY much! HONESTLY! From the bottom of my heart 

You are ALL invited to my wedding LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> You are ALL invited to my wedding LOL


Will Goatboy be the groom? *waggles eyebrows* :drool:

Hehe :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH YOU KNOW IT! bahahahaha

Poor guy....he doesnt even know what hes got himself into hahaha


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have thought long and hard how best to answer this question....
This week I was thinking of saying that I love it because no matter what the stock market is doing, we all go about our goaty lives and smile. Life goes on no matter what the "big wigs" try to do to destroy it.

Then I read a couple of hard luck stories on here. People having to give up their beloved goats and sheep (maybe) and how this forum tried everything they could think of to help. Even offering to take in not only the animals but their humans as well.

I love this forum because you all make me humble. God bless each of you. You are my herd. 

Much love,
Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:grouphug:

We are all a team :thumb:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I love how your goats can be the UGLIEST goats, you can have the WORST goat pens and STILL everyone will compliment you LOL


You know what, while this is true it is also true that if you are doing something dangerous or if you are not getting the right care for your goats and they need more than you are providing folks WILL speak up but not in a nasty way. You may have pens built out of old pallets and duct tape and mixed breed goats that look like they got hit with the ugly stick (I'm totally making these examples up, lol) and folks will just be delighted that you were so smart as to figure out how to put up secure fencing for cheap and will honestly tell you they love the colour of your goatie and how sweet it looks... but if something is wrong and you need a vet or if there is something dangerous in your pen folks will still speak up for the good of the goat.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I agree.

I've been online a LONG time and I participate in a LOT of forums and other online communities. 

TGS is the ONLY, and I mean ONLY, forum that is made up of kind people are are willing to help out, point out things in a CONSTRUCTIVE manner, and always are willing to point out the good things.

No nastiness. Unlike certain OTHER forums who delight in jumping you at any provocation and tearing you a new one. 

There HAVE been a couple incidents in the years I've been here, very few, but they were handled swiftly and professionally. And I say, good on you all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:grouphug: I love you guys.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

WarPony said:


> folks WILL speak up but not in a nasty way


That is the key. I am so sick of the excuse that if you post on a public forum you have to accept what people say to you. Some people say stuff just to be mean and being a very sensitive person I have problems with that.
So far I have never been driven to tears here (except in Rainbow Bridge). I have had people I concidered friends slam me on other sites just for sticking up for someone they did not like. So Jr. High.
Thank you all, again, for being here.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I cant even try other forums...I would NEVER cheat on TGS bahaha

But yes, this forum has been super awesome and I LOVE how much of a family we act towards eachother!

LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I would NEVER cheat on TGS


Me neither :dance: 
The other forum to which I refer is not goat related. But I have been there for many years and it is just falling apart. Every thread gets hijacked and way off topic. :GAAH:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

TGS IS AWESOME! When I was Googling goaty subjects soon after getting my first goats, TGS came up almost every time. It wasn't long before I joined. Never tried another forum and never intend to!  Stacey and moderators, thank you for all your time and effort! It is very much appreciated!


----------

